# Go Leafs Go -- Suggestions on Creating a Blue and White themed Reef tank



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey all,

So I'm a noob who now has a 41g Osaka tank (and 150 gallon I've decided not to keep).

Thanks to Kamal (and previous owner teemee) for the tank. I'm looking forward to gearing this up and getting it going.

I am slowly gearing up to get to the point where I can cycle and stock this, probably over the Holidays or early in the New Year at this rate. My thoughts on a theme for the tank is a little unusual.

I'm a _*hardcore*_ Leafs fan. I don't miss a game.

I have been kicking around the idea of seriously trying to do a Blue and White themed tank. The idea would be to choose lighting profile, sand, coral and fish all with a view to promoting a basic duotone Blue and White theme to the tank.

It started as a joke to my wife. But the more I thought about it -- and the more I looked at the possibilities, the more it seemed to be an achievable goal.

Accepting the premise (without your necessarily approving the wisdom of it) I'd love to hear from forum members with their suggestions on both fish, coral and inverts, common or rare, that would help me to achieve this colour themed goal for my upcoming tank.

I plan on lighting this with a Kessil A360W LED, so a mix of softies, LPS and SPS are possible.

No serious suggestion is unwelcomed.

My thanks in advance.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Seafan garden with blueberry gorgs. A couple of platinum clowns and MAYBE a baby blue hippo tang 

oh wait...but did you just say noob...hmm...well money will buy knowledge


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

zenafish said:


> Seafan garden with blueberry gorgs. A couple of platinum clowns and MAYBE a baby blue hippo tang
> 
> oh wait...but did you just say noob...hmm...well money will buy knowledge


Thanks for the suggestion!

Obviously, the easier that something is to keep, the better, but I'm not shy of trying to keep some more troublesome fish and coral. The cost is all relative to the overall mix I can ultimately go with. So one fish here and another coral there can be in the expensive range - they just can't all be there - if you get my meaning.


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

sympodium coral, maybe some teal hammer, tubbs blue zoanthids, you can probably find a mostly blue chalice. blue ricordea/blue mushroom. pipe organ corals have some white in them. Off the top of my head I can't think of much that is white, but you can get a lot of light tan coloured leathers. Xenia would be a good fairly white coral. I would stick away from gorgonian's if you are a beginner. Most of these corals are pretty easy corals. 

For fish, neon gobies fit the bill and are small, black and white ocellaris clowns work as well except they are black and white, not blue and white. You can also go for some blue chromis, or blue damsels (damsels get aggressive though). Bangaii Cardinals are black and white, so they would give some white to the tank. Diamond watchmen gobies are white with orange spots but are mostly white. 

Most of what is listed is fairly easy to obtain, and nothing is really expensive. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

+








?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Brilliant white substrate for the ice. 1 red brain in the middle for the centre ice dot. And several blue damsels swimming around.
Most important thing is a miniature Stanley Cup prominently displayed on top of a live rock covered with gsp.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't bring myself to put a platic decoration in a seriously expensive saltwater tank! It would be...tacky. It's still a reef tank!

But brilliant white sand is certainly doable...


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Blue sponge, blue assessor, something colourful but turn white as the LFS got something which had been dyed from supplier.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Steel_Wind said:


> I can't bring myself to put a platic decoration in a seriously expensive saltwater tank! It would be...tacky. It's still a reef tank!
> 
> But brilliant white sand is certainly doable...


True enough. A cup coral then  Love the theme!


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

rickcasa said:


> Most important thing is a miniature Stanley Cup prominently displayed on top of a live rock covered with gsp.


Nah, adding that would be unrealistic  Sorry, Red Wings fan here, had to throw that jab in.

For some blue, go with blue mushrooms, possibly some blue SPS like blue milli or Palmers which has some blue/white polyp color contrast.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

looking forward to seeing this


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

I will be a while setting it up. 50 lbs of Fiji dry rock is on its way now. By the time that is cured and then seeded and cycled, it is likely to be the end of January before the first fish or coral goes in the tank.

That's okay. This isn't an Episode of Tanked: slow and steady wins this race. 

__________________
.Robert


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I predict this tank horribly crashes in May or June even though you're off to a great and hopeful start now.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

fesso clown said:


> I predict this tank horribly crashes in May or June even though you're off to a great and hopeful start now.


lolz fingers crossed, but fesso clown is right. in fact it's almost guaranteed!


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

LOL

Dude, if the Leafs are playing long enough to crash in JUNE? 

Turns out, I'm okay with that.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

what about pearly jawfish and a blue assessor.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

teemee said:


> what about pearly jawfish and a blue assessor.


Absolutely. There are some phenos of the Pearly which would work very well.

The Assessor is a good choice. There is no lack of blue fish. Like I said, the more I looked into it, the more possible the theme appeared to be. The problem lies more with coral than fish.

I am rather smitten by the look of some of the Emperor Angelfish, too.










Anyone know how much one that looks like this blue/black/white pheno would cost and who has it in the GTA?


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

That would be a great "leafs" fish ! 

I'm thinking just call around and see who has what. Saves you driving. Look up store profile after to see what people have posted

Cool theme ! 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

juvenile blue ring angelfish aren't expensive, but they'll outgrow your tank quickly, and unless (even unless) they're well-fed, they very well may eat your corals.
Blue corals, there are tons: anthelia, stags, torts. you don't really want white coral, though. that said there is some xenia that is more white than pink but you'd have to find it.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

might sound weird but what about some dead/bleached out sps? mix that with some palmers blue milli and it'll look very blue/white. ontop of that i'm sure you can find dead sps for free..lol










+










you get what i'm saying


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

That prob the best idea!!!

Plus with the dead SPS it will not require anything but a scrub once in a while 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

A white Kenya tree would not be out of place would it?

There must be more whitish corals out there!


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

teemee said:


> juvenile blue ring angelfish aren't expensive, but they'll outgrow your tank quickly, and unless (even unless) they're well-fed, they very well may eat your corals.
> Blue corals, there are tons: anthelia, stags, torts. you don't really want white coral, though. that said there is some xenia that is more white than pink but you'd have to find it.


*sigh* So much for that fish. Too bad. I thought it looked very cool. I suppose it does. but not for a reef tank though...


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

At ba Scarborough there is a pure white with white polyps gorgonian and another one with blue polyps (not blueberry- acalcygorgia)


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

The Red Sea Xenia is more or less white...plus it pulses nicely gives a lot of motion to the tank. Leathers are cool too.

Dead sps will probably just turn into glorified live rock and gets covered with coralline algae down the road, so you might only get a short viewing life out of those.

I don't like damsels, a lot of them change out of their pretty Juvie colors and their attitudes suck. The only ones I like are the blue chromis which are a tat more peaceful, and I put up with my clowns nasty characters but thats about it.

+1 on using white (fine grade) substrate

Look forward to seeing pics of this tank


----------

